# [LFG] [Orange County, CA] [DnD 5E]



## Garionkane (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Decided to try and get my DnD fix again. I am looking for players and or a DM that is looking for another player for their game.

I love the Role-play aspect of the game as such, I am looking for a good group of older players that are interested in a long term game.

Please let me know if you are looking for anyone.

I live in Placentia, CA.

Thanks


----------



## Daniel246 (Feb 22, 2022)

Garionkane said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Decided to try and get my DnD fix again. I am looking for players and or a DM that is looking for another player for their game.
> 
> ...



Hey, My name is Daniel. I live in Orange. Started playing 2e and have played 5e at shops doing adventurers league. I have the 5e PH and a couple other books. Thought I might try playing again if I can find a game as well. Not much luck so far. If you find a group, or plan to start one, I am interested. You can text me @ 323-674-7601


----------

